# Sony NEX Cameras



## BellaVida (May 1, 2013)

Hello everyone!

My name is Bella and I'm brand new to the forum, so first, thanks everyone in advance for reading   After using my Pentax K-x for about two years now, I want to trade in for an MILC and have narrowed it down (I think) to the NEX line of cameras from Sony.  

My main focus is on macro and food photography; I want sharp vivid colors with a shallow DOF. If anyone has used the NEX line, which ones would
*(1) Best suit my needs (Nex-5R, 6, or 7) and why?
(2) I don't think 24MP is necessary as I will not be doing any large prints so what features of the 7 make the higher price worth it?
(3) The E-mount 30mm macro lens has gotten mixed reviews, so what excellent macro lenses can be used with the NEX cameras?
(4) Are there any other MILC cameras that give greater IQ than the NEX line?
(5) Will I be losing out on any IQ due to trading in my DSLR for a more compact camera?*

Thanks so much for reading all this and I appreciate any comments/suggestions 

~Bella~


----------



## Ron Evers (May 1, 2013)

You might also consider a Micro Four Thirds (m4/3) camera from Panasonic or Olympus as they have an large selection of native lenses including macros.  A third line of m/4/3 is coming on line branded Kodak.  That will make three brands with lenses interchangeable  between brands.  As an example, here is a link to Olympus m4/3 lenses, Panasonic have a similar line-up.  

PEN and OM-D - Lenses | Olympus


----------



## JOEFLY (May 1, 2013)

I agree with Ron, Micro 4/3 is a better choice. The GH3 was camera of the year in vidio and stills. I have 2 GF3's and a GF1 I love them.


----------



## BellaVida (May 1, 2013)

Thank you for pointing me in the direction of Micro 4/3!  I'm still researching but have been eyeing the Lumix G5, G6 and Olympus OM-D E-M5.  Leaning towards the G5 or G6 for the lower price point. I looked into the GH3 but like the others as they are more compact.

 One thing that concerns me: I've read that due to the smaller sensor size, it is not possible or at least very difficult to get a very shallow depth of field as compared to the DSLR's. However, doesn't this have to do more with the lens and not the sensor type/size?  I do not want to switch over to a more compact system and lose out on IQ and shallow DOF. 

Is there a significant advantage to getting the Olympus that makes it worth the price or will the G5/G6 work out fine?  In my thinking, I could save money on the camera itsself and use the extra to buy a better macro lens.

Thanks again for any advice!


----------



## Ron Evers (May 1, 2013)

I have a G1 & for my wife a GF1 which is used on full auto.   I also have & primary camera now, the Oly OMD E-M5.  It is the best!  However, I much prefer the handling of the Panasonic bodies & dislike the menu driven Oly system.  For myself, I would not buy a camera without a built-in view finder.  I use many adapted old SLR lenses & the Oly in camera image stabilization is a plus over the Panasonic dependence on lens stabilization.   

There have been many converts to M4/3 from full frame cameras who find the more compact system preferable to the heavy gear without much loss in image quality.  Depth of field is a compromise but mitigated by faster glass like the Oly 45/1.8 which is highly acclaimed @ list $400.

You might do well to visit this web site before you make an informed opinion.  

Micro Four Thirds Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


----------

